# Leo Babies



## higgy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all. Ive mated a Mack snow Male to a Normal female. So far ive had 3 fertile eggs hatch and all different morphs! :2thumb: 1 mack Snow, 1 normal and an albino (pink and white) I take it this means both parents carry the albino gene? What other morphs is it possible i could get? Niether geckos were sold as being het anything. Any help is greatly appreciated :notworthy:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

you could get mack albinos


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

can you post pictures of the one you think is albino?

if it is pink and white then it sounds more like a mack snow albino...


----------



## higgy (Aug 21, 2008)

I shall get a picture up as soon as i can. Im useless at genetics and as far as i was aware i was going to get normals and Macksnows so anything else is a bonus


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

well its always possible they carry hets 

can tell you better from a picture as will be able to definately identify babies for you


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if its pink and white stripes is a macksnow albino,
if it yellow and pink stripes its an albino.

and both parents must be het albino :2thumb:


----------



## higgy (Aug 21, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> if its pink and white stripes is a macksnow albino,
> if it yellow and pink stripes its an albino.
> 
> and both parents must be het albino :2thumb:


 
Its deffinately pink and white stripes. Phone aint letting me upload a picture :bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

heres mine so you can see the difference


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Pink and white stripes will be a Snow albino (presumably Mack snow and Tremper albino) at the very least.


----------



## higgy (Aug 21, 2008)

Seems a much brighter pink than those piggly wiggly. But then again its only 2days old 

Hope this link works

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r142/pchimp4u/Gecko.jpg


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats definately a mack snow tremper albino. So both parents must be het tremper albino. Congrats!!


----------



## x_plum_x (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations on your beautiful new babies!


----------



## higgy (Aug 21, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Thats definately a mack snow tremper albino. So both parents must be het tremper albino. Congrats!!


Thanks for ID of the baby for. They are actually my 13 yr old sisters geckos so i shall tell her the good news. The normal looking baby has suddenly changed over night and looks more like a mack snow and the yellow on it has all but gone. Is this normal? Its about 8wk old but was a very very slow feeder and was close to death i had to hand feed it for a good 6wk but its doing great now which is great and its such a cute little sod :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if it hatched with yellow stripes it shouldnt have paled out to look like a mack.
odd, maybe its a very pale normal?


----------



## higgy (Aug 21, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> if it hatched with yellow stripes it shouldnt have paled out to look like a mack.
> odd, maybe its a very pale normal?


Ill try and get an upto date picture. It deffinately came out yellow and black but the yellows had faded a lot.


----------

